
Geeks, MOPs, and sociopaths in subculture evolution - janvdberg
https://devonzuegel.com/post/geeks-mops-and-sociopaths-in-subculture-evolution
======
antman
That was a very good read. Somewhat relevant to
[https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/tscc3e5eujrsEeFN4/well-
kept-...](https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/tscc3e5eujrsEeFN4/well-kept-gardens-
die-by-pacifism)

